# Best clear coat for Red Cedar planks



## JerseyMike79 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi All,

I am in the process of finishing up a bar and will be using red cedar to wrap the front. I want to bring out the natural colors and was thinking of using Arm-R-Seal by General Finishes, as I need something durable when people's feet accidentally kick it.

What would you consider to be the best to a)bring out the natural colors and b)protect the wood?

The basement has a slight moisture issue, but not too bad. There is a dehumidifier down there. I don't think expanding and contraction will be an issue with the cedar. Thanks all.

Mike


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Mike. That cedar is pretty soft as you know and regardless of what you put on it, it will get banged up. With that said, you can try rosin, polyurethane or lacquer.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Lacquer would be my vote, easy to spray, doesn't yellow and you can get a gloss, semi gloss or satin finish pretty easily.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

For brush-on, use a waterborne poly floor finish, and the ladies can dance on it. I like Varathane or Bona Mega.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

For a bar top, I would use pour on epoxy. If you use a brush on, I would wipe it down with danish oil and then a water based polyurethane (I like Varathane also).


----------



## JerseyMike79 (Apr 7, 2012)

Monte, the cedar is not for the bar top, rather I am wrapping the bar with the cedar tongue and groove. This was recommended largely in part because of moisture. We used granite as the top.


----------



## SurfHunter (Oct 17, 2011)

I used lacquer with some very good results, its holding up just fine.

I flew over to my sisters home in Mn and finished her basement for her. I was one day away form going home after completing her 1,700sq' basement when she asked if I'd do a custom bar for her…

well, as you can see it got out of hand rather quickly..

I used 2 part epoxy on the bar top but everything else got lacquer. and it still looks as fresh as when I completed it.

Best of luck with your project !!! Basements are fun, to get creative with.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I like spar varnish on red cedar. Poly is fine too. Spar is more
ambering if you want it darker.


----------

